

Clarity.fm will be your Startup’s BFF - entrep11
http://blendah.com/post/51559217654/clarity-fm-will-be-your-startups-bff

======
payjo
I got to talk to Dan during his beta testing phase of Clarity. He's passion
and knowledge really shines through.

~~~
livestyle
Agreed this seems like a project that he will be able to work on for quite
some time.

Def. a long play.

